# TV Out port not working



## Doodlez (Nov 25, 2004)

I am having problems playing DVDs on my laptop with PowerDVD. It has worked fine for the last 5 months but today it "stopped responding" mid-dvd and when I tried to start it again it came up with this error:

Error Code F4D41436
The TV Out port of your display card is not working properly.
(in Details it said my tv out port needed to be disabled for it to work with the copyrighted dvd)

However, I am not actually trying to use the TV out port at all!

I have XP with SP2 and a Nvidia GeForce4 448 Go [NV18M] 64MB graphics card.

I tried updating the Nvidia driver but I already had the most up to date one. 

Can anyone tell me how to disable the port or shed any further light on the matter?


----------



## TKD2 (Feb 10, 2005)

In the NV control panel, go to performance setting and select the 'global driver settings'
You then need to switch advanced options on.
Scroll down the list of settings and you should find a setting like 'single display mode', tick that checkbox and hit 'ok' - This will disble the TV-Out port in the drivers and hence should solve the problem.


----------

